# Overclocking my CPU / moved from motherboard forum



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

How about it? Hey? How about clocking my cpu? How can this be done. The easiest and less harmful way. (Ofcourse that would be to leave it as it is) i've got the i3 (gonna upgrade to i5 and overclock to make it better than the i7) but for now i need some overclocking practice HAHAHA. So how do i go about doing this. If i overclock my i3 will it be as good as a i5 (Not overclocked)?


a i3 530 at 4.42ghz beats a i7 920 at stock am i correct? someone overclocked their PCU its actually better than an i7?

i need a guide on how i can do this


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

Please refer to this sticky before going any further with any overclocking.

As for whether an overclocked Core i3 530 at 4.42GHz is better than a Core i7 920 at the stock speed of 2.66GHz, it depends on what software you happen to be using and how it's been written. It might be better for single-threaded tasks such as word processing or internet browsing, but because the Core i3 is a dual-core it may not perform as well with some multi-threaded software such as video editors as a Core i7 would. This is because a Core i7 is a quad-core, but each core has two logical processing threads which makes it appear under Windows as an octo-core (yes, 8 cores :grin:!) processor.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

Apperently HP builders cant overclock? ?? I thought i was able to.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

> never overclock in high amounts, always change th fsb in increments of 10. So up the fsb by 10MHz save and boot if it gets into windows go back and do it again.
> 
> when you have upped the FSB by 60MHz then you need to stress test with prime 95 for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps. with hardware monitor or real temp. do not let the temps go above 60 degrees c.
> 
> ...


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

id overclock but what software? bios dont let me oc


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

unfortunately I would recommend that you don't overclock then. Overclocking with software can have really bad results.

Jonf wasn't referring to software to use for overclocking he was meaning what software are you using that an overclock would help make run faster.

Most overclockers are gamers there isn't much point in overclocking unless you are a gamer.

Another point is that if you have an i3 or i5 there is no need in an i7.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

so true... Mhmm i guess it would be best to stick with what i have right now. 2.9 ghz hehe. but all i wanted to do is push it a little more? No at the max lol!


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

What if i wanted to? What software would i use? The best software? Just Curious



jonf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please refer to this sticky before going any further with any overclocking.
> 
> ...


you said the i3 is dual.. But how come its saying i have 4 cpus?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you don't have 4 cpus it has 4 cores which is a totally different thing.

I told you jonf was reffering to the software you are going to use when you have overclocked as there is no need in overclocking if you are just browsing the internet.

If you want to use software to overclock you could try clockgen but since your system aint very good I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> you don't have 4 cpus it has 4 cores


Not exactly, not from what I've read on Intel's website anyway. It says the Core i3s have 2 cores, but that Hyper Threading is enabled giving each core 2 logical processing threads. Hence the appearance of 4 CPUs under the Device Management console.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jonf said:


> Not exactly, not from what I've read on Intel's website anyway. It says the Core i3s have 2 cores, but that Hyper Threading is enabled giving each core 2 logical processing threads. Hence the appearance of 4 CPUs under the Device Management console.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


yep my mistake, it is indeed 2 cores with hyperthreading.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> you don't have 4 cpus it has 4 cores which is a totally different thing.
> 
> I told you jonf was reffering to the software you are going to use when you have overclocked as there is no need in overclocking if you are just browsing the internet.
> 
> If you want to use software to overclock you could try clockgen but since your system aint very good I wouldn't recommend it


hehe, Kk im gonna leave it as it is. And explaine what you mean by my comp not being good? i can run any game on high you Name it, i can run it on high,, Crucial Ballistix 4GB PC6400 DDR2 RAM (no need for 6 gigs or 16). nvidia geforce 250 1 gig (overclocked out of the box) Seems to show 2.7 gigs. Yes i even tryd cyrsis for a few sec and it was running fine. So its not that nessasary to say my comp isnt really that good LOL. and yes your right i dont game hard, But i still do game sometimes. mostly RTS games.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I meant if your bios wont overclock then the system isn't good for overclocking. Using software to overclock can have very bad results. Do it at your own risk


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> I meant if your bios wont overclock then the system isn't good for overclocking. Using software to overclock can have very bad results. Do it at your own risk


Because i trust you guys, im not gonna overclock plus, like i said im running games perfectly fine and programs.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

xXxexpertxXx said:


> Because i trust you guys, im not gonna overclock plus, like i said im running games perfectly fine and programs.


Only real reason to want to oc is if your doing a cheap build and want it to preform with the top. If your already using a i3, gts 250 i highly doubt you will notice a difference from an oc. 

An example would be my system in my sig. Out of the box these parts can be weak but with a little time in love can outperform more expensive pieces. I know right now my 4770 will out bench a stock gts250 and the e5200 will out perform a stock e8400. Thats a lots of bones to be saved there.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

MonsterMiata said:


> Only real reason to want to oc is if your doing a cheap build and want it to preform with the top. If your already using a i3, gts 250 i highly doubt you will notice a difference from an oc.
> 
> An example would be my system in my sig. Out of the box these parts can be weak but with a little time in love can outperform more expensive pieces. I know right now my 4770 will out bench a stock gts250 and the e5200 will out perform a stock e8400. Thats a lots of bones to be saved there.


now it makes me wanna overclock my CPU! my gts 250 is already ocd apperently using 2.7 gigs and same with the speed its at 936 mhz and memory clock is 1200 this graphics is overclocked out of the box. I wonder. i have enough money. I wanna try to overclock my cpu. So that i dont have eto buy the i7 but if i mess up my cpu i can always buy another i3 or purhaps an i5.. But again, i dont know how to overclock it and since i cant overclock in bios its not recommended to oc..

and yes my comp was fairly cheap i mean it was less than 1k It was only $649 and i mean OMG i think i did extremely WELL! lol i mean this comp doesnt suck but it could use some cpu overclocking. and once that is done than my comp is even better. But even not overclocked its running fine for me. Decent price for a fairly decent comp i tell ya :grin:

I downloaded Clockgen but it doesnt allowe me to change anyhting, Their are no Dials to move..


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Im still not sure what your trying to accomplish. Nothing you do will see any real benefit from an oc except maybe bench scores. Do you have an aftermarket cpu cooler?


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

MonsterMiata said:


> Im still not sure what your trying to accomplish. Nothing you do will see any real benefit from an oc except maybe bench scores. Do you have an aftermarket cpu cooler?


haha high benchscores purhaps? LOL. 
umm

COOLER MASTER Intel Core i7 compatible Hyper n 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler

Umm i7 compatible but i have an i3 thats whats in my comp right now. everything in my comp was stock! but i removed and replaced the PSU, Cooler and got a new and BETTER graphics card.


----------

